# Containers and Ventilation



## Volvagia2 (Dec 10, 2008)

I have a deli tub that I want to store in the fridge, but I don't know if I put enough holes on the lid. I used a thumbtack to make the hole, and I made them a little wider using the tack all over the lid. My question is this, did I put put too many holes, and should I wait more hours while it's in the fridge to know that it's proper ventilation? How many hours should I wait? I have two egg cases that are ready for storing and it's urgent that I know these answers. I'll really appreciate it if I can get help with these questions.


----------



## Katnapper (Dec 10, 2008)

volvagia2 said:


> I have a deli tub that I want to store in the fridge, but I don't know if I put enough holes on the lid. I used a thumbtack to make the hole, and I made them a little wider using the tack all over the lid. My question is this, did I put put too many holes, and should I wait more hours while it's in the fridge to know that it's proper ventilation? How many hours should I wait? I have two egg cases that are ready for storing and it's urgent that I know these answers. I'll really appreciate it if I can get help with these questions.


I don't think you can put too many holes in the lid. A picture to see the amount of holes you are talking about would be helpful; But it sounds like what you've done will be fine.


----------



## PhilinYuma (Dec 10, 2008)

volvagia2 said:


> I have a deli tub that I want to store in the fridge, but I don't know if I put enough holes on the lid. I used a thumbtack to make the hole, and I made them a little wider using the tack all over the lid. My question is this, did I put put too many holes, and should I wait more hours while it's in the fridge to know that it's proper ventilation? How many hours should I wait? I have two egg cases that are ready for storing and it's urgent that I know these answers. I'll really appreciate it if I can get help with these questions.


This is an American native species, yes?

The number and size of the holes is not an issue, but the more holes, the quicker the humidity will drop to the level in the fridge (though the humidity in mine, for some reason, is currently 10% higher than the ambient humidity).

Follow Peter's advice at http://mantidforum.net/forums/index.php?showtopic=9597 on this forum (under "Time"), and heed his advice about buying _Praying Mantids: Keeping Aliens_. It will answer all of your questions, including a number that you haven't thought of yet, and save you from waiting anxiously for an answer on the forum.

Good luck!


----------



## Rick (Dec 10, 2008)

If you're using a deli cup with the fabric covered holes you won't need to add any additional holes.


----------

